# Free download DVD ripper/burner recommendations?



## beevee2009 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm after a free download DVD ripper+burner to back up my DVD's (films) from a reliable source. Any recommendations?

My OS is Windows XP (on which Windows Media Player is just nor ripping at all, for some odd reason! Even the shop can't sort it).

Also, would I need something else to compress the files too? (ie: DVD Shrink, of similar. There again, any recommendations would be appreciated).

Many thanks.

Beevee


----------



## sshaggy (Aug 16, 2009)

I would suggest Handbrake, its open source hence free.
Also take a look at this.

Whenever U need any free software, google 'open source <software.' You will always end up in wha u need.


----------



## beevee2009 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey, thanks for the replies so far. I'll check it out.


----------



## Mr soft (Aug 19, 2009)

DVDfabhd decrypter. For backing up your DVD´s to HD

Imgburn for burning from HD to disc.

I use shrink in re author mode  to remove credits and crap at the beginning before I burn.


----------



## OvenMaster (Aug 20, 2009)

beevee2009 said:


> Hi,
> I'm after a free download DVD ripper+burner to back up my DVD's (films) from a reliable source. Any recommendations?



Yes. Please read forum rules. Discussions involving circumventing digital rights management are not allowed here at CF.
http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html for your convenience.


----------



## beevee2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

OvenMaster said:


> Yes. Please read forum rules. Discussions involving circumventing digital rights management are not allowed here at CF.
> http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html for your convenience.




I only want to back up my own dvd's (which I bought on the high street) for my own perusal.

I'm sure this is fully legal.

beevee2009


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 20, 2009)

beevee2009 said:


> I only want to back up my own dvd's (which I bought on the high street) for my own perusal.
> 
> I'm sure this is fully legal.
> 
> beevee2009


Nope, you need to break dvd encryption to copy to a computer, breaking encryption is against the DMCA.


----------



## Mr soft (Aug 20, 2009)

No one here has a movie on their HD ?

Fair use was created a long time ago, and is still confusing to this day. I don´t think  there has ever been a court case against someone making a backup of a movie that they own.


----------



## flalynda (Aug 21, 2009)

i dont know... i have been using Nero 9 for DVD ripping and burning, it is Free also. why dont you download it and try using it. it came with my player, so it was free for me.


----------



## OvenMaster (Aug 21, 2009)

beevee2009 said:


> I only want to back up my own dvd's (which I bought on the high street) for my own perusal.
> 
> I'm sure this is fully legal.
> 
> beevee2009


Whether it's legal in your country or not is determined by your country's laws. But since this website is based in the United States, it's subject to U.S. law, and that means discussion of breaking any copy protection is illegal.


----------



## matty6660 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I guess theres millions of people who have copied their dvds to their computer HDD, I know I have.


----------



## OvenMaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, without a doubt!   Just can't discuss it, is all.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually, discussion isnt illegal by law,well, maybe for the website since its then providing information..... but its the fact that the forum rules disallow any discussion of hacking or malicious activity.


----------



## raoul_1101 (Aug 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Nope, you need to break dvd encryption to copy to a computer, breaking encryption is against the DMCA.



Really? I always thought ripping, say an ISO, just took the encryption with it.


----------



## beevee2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

OvenMaster said:


> Whether it's legal in your country or not is determined by your country's laws. But since this website is based in the United States, it's subject to U.S. law, and that means discussion of breaking any copy protection is illegal.



What's absolutely brilliant is that at the same time as you are saying this, there is a link on your website to a free DVD ripping software... Right down here, at the bottom of this forum, in this very thread. I mean, you must be joking...!!!
LOL

Let's be serious a minute, anyway.
Music copyrights exist too, still Windows OS supply millions of users with "Windows Media Player", which rips and burns music CD's.
Are you saying WMP is illegal in the States?

I don't see why movies would be different to music when it comes to rights (or photography for that matter. I can copy and paste a photo for my own use. The only thing I can't do is use it for hiring, public performance, radio/TV broadcasting, profit-making business, etc...). I can also copy a song and put it into another HD, copy it again and put it into my car stereo, then copy again and into my Ipod, etc, etc... No copyrights infringement here.
Actually, on my DVD's, it clearly stipulates that reproduction for one's own personal use is indeed legal (and they are movies anybody could legally and easily tape off the TV with a VHS or DVD recorder if they were shown on a TV channel. I mean: they merely are the same movies!!!)

I think you've got your wires crossed. 

There are speed limits on the roads, still all cars on the market can go faster than the speed limit. That does not make cars illegal. It's only the (mis-)use of a car that can be deemed illegal (nor would it be illegal to discuss online what top speed could be achieved whilst driving such and such model of motor - even though we all know those top speeds are clearly against the law).

Likewise, it's the misuse of copyrights that is illegal.
And "personal use" does not fall into that category. Owning (or even designing) a simple program like WMP would otherwise be illegal... But it is not.
And recording a film on TV with a video recorder would also be illegal... But it is not.


----------



## ganzey (Sep 11, 2009)

dvd video soft.  it is simply amazing. it can convert any videos, or audio, burn dvd, convert avi to dvd. heres a link.

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/downloads/download-free-studio.htm


----------



## OvenMaster (Sep 11, 2009)

beevee2009 said:


> What's absolutely brilliant is that at the same time as you are saying this, there is a link on your website to a free DVD ripping software... Right down here, at the bottom of this forum, in this very thread. I mean, you must be joking...!!!
> LOL


Sorry, but I see zero ads. AdBlockPlus is doing its job.
I repeat: discussion of breaking DVD encryption is against forum rules. Please see http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html for details.


----------



## Springy182 (Sep 13, 2009)

That's just Google AdSense parsing the page and displaying ads accordingly, it's nothing to do with forum rules or whatnot


----------



## beevee2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

OvenMaster said:


> Sorry, but I see zero ads. AdBlockPlus is doing its job.



LOL. AdBlockPlus took them a long while though!
It looks like they owe me a few thank you's for showing the culprits up.

It's only a shame AdBlockPlus took so long. Long enough for me to click the link present in here and be supplied with a free downloadable DVD ripper, coutesy of this place.

Not being funny, but it also looks like the mods should keep a close eye on what sort of ads for so-called "illegal" pieces of software are popping up on this site... They may be a feeding hand, but hey! "ethics first, the law's the law".


----------



## mep916 (Sep 14, 2009)

Closed for now. I'll talk to the admins about this. Personally, I think discussing this activity is fine, whether or not it violates the DMCA, but I want to make sure we have a clear policy on this matter. 

If it's all good, I'll reopen the thread.


----------

